# a bit soon



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 4, 2008)

i think it is a bit soon to be using a new siggy but anyway this one was only quickly done so please don't hold back with comments i will get around to fixing it up still trying to figure out photoshop ANY words of improvement like using different planes and all that i will try to use anyway bye( like trying to put in a transparent background)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

Great idea Scooter, but I think its too busy with all the print...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree with Les. A bit crowded one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 4, 2008)

Agreed. Your going to have to do some work to get one better than the one you have.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Spits are a good choice however their positioning doesn't quite sit well.

From a typographical point of view the text is awful (my father is a printer)

Keep at it though some good ideas.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks guys for the help out will get around to it soon (work been keeping me busy) i'm going to do it i just need more ideas i want to have a spitfire, hurricane and i want that quote on it so thanks


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 5, 2008)

here is another quick one


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2008)

I like that one, just highlight your name a little more so it shows up.

Nice choice on the emil.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm with Heinz.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2008)

That one is alot better and I agree about ur name being darker than the quote...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe a different color on the username and it doesn't have enough contrast to really show.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2008)

I think that it should be a kind of a relief with a shadow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2008)

2nd one is better although it could do with being a bit smaller (height wise - same would go for Heinz too imho).


----------



## Heinz (Jul 6, 2008)

Fair point gnomey, Ill try and chop out some white.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok guys here are my final attempts there are four of them aswell judging from your comments i will choose the best one


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the best are the first and the third one.The letters are clearly visible..Nice Scootie mate.


----------

